# Hello n Question



## Tonell (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi I'm Tonell n happy to be with u all.

I just bought a used Maxima 92 model (some mechanics tell me its a 92 but the owner tell me its a 93 sticker from manufacture says 8/92 so what is it?).

It has a problem when u start the car the seat-belts n the dashboard lights do not come on but the engine runs, when u drive a distance they come on but the radio does not work, when u turn off the engine the, door locks do not work, what is this problem n how can it be solved? Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

your car is most likely a '93.. they stop making 92 models and swtich to the 93 somewere around august.. they're the same car though.
easy way to find out what year it's listed is to punch your VIN into the free CArfax check thingy and it will tell you what year the car is, but not much more.
there's also a VIN decoder on courtesy nissan's website somewhere. www.courtesyparts.com


for your electricla problem, it sounds like one of the fusible links at the battery is broken. look at your battery connector and you'll see some short sections of wire connected to the battery, then the rest of the harness plugs into them. those are basically fuses to protect the car from the batteyr being hooked up backwards. If that happens, you'll fry one and probably won't see it on the outside. the wire will melt inside the insulation, but the insulation will still look fine..
best way to test it is to turn the ignition to "ON" inside the car with the engine off, then grab the wire harness and push and pull on it and see if the interior lights and seat belts do anything funny...

replacing the link is usually pretty cheap.. like $5-10.


----------

